# Dévellopement C/C++ sur Mac os X ??? Comment faire ???



## Thug Mac (3 Mars 2006)

Je cherche parmis les pros du secteur les réponses à mes questions, comment faire pour obtenir des infos, des tutos, bref de l'aide pour apprendre à programmer en language C/C++ sous mac osX. Car je suis un peu perdu. :casse:


----------



## ntx (3 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,
Pour les outils, tu récupères les outils de développement d'Apple ou d'autres si tu préfères, comme Eclipse avec son plug-in C++.

Pour le développement, pas de problèmes pour utiliser les librairies standards, la façon de procéder est la même que pour tout autre Unix. Par contre pour l'interface graphique, Apple n'a pas développé ses frameworks d'IHM en C++. Donc pour faire des interfaces graphiques en C ou C++, il faut passer par les autres librairies standards du monde Unix : QT, wxWidget, SDL, ...


----------



## Thug Mac (3 Mars 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Pour les outils, tu récupères les outils de développement d'Apple ou d'autres si tu préfères, comme Eclipse avec son plug-in C++.
> 
> Pour le développement, pas de problèmes pour utiliser les librairies standards, la façon de procéder est la même que pour tout autre Unix. Par contre pour l'interface graphique, Apple n'a pas développé ses frameworks d'IHM en C++. Donc pour faire des interfaces graphiques en C ou C++, il faut passer par les autres librairies standards du monde Unix : QT, wxWidget, SDL, ...



Je suis perdu excuse moi mais je suis un novice niveau 0. J'ai les outils de dévellopement Apple mais ne sais pa les utilisés. Car je n'ai pa trouvé de traduction en français. Et qu'est-ce que Eclipse. Où puis-je trouvé un IDE aussi simple d'utilisation que DevC++ sur Windows.


----------



## Macoute (3 Mars 2006)

T'as aussi XCode


----------



## Thug Mac (3 Mars 2006)

Macoute a dit:
			
		

> T'as aussi XCode


 Oui mais lorsque je l'ouvre c la confusion par où dois-je commencer.


----------



## ntx (3 Mars 2006)

Xcode, c'est les outils d'Apple. Par contre il n'y a pas de version française. Tu trouveras des tutorials notamment chez Project Omega.

Pour commencer, tu fais "New project" et crées un projet du type "C++ Tool".

Eclipse est une plate-forme de développement dédié au Java mais avec le bon plug-in tu peux aussi faire du C++. C'est gratuit et téléchargeable sur le net.

Mais si tu es débutant en programmation, tu devrais peut être commencer avec un éditeur de texte simple et en passant les commandes de compliation par le terminal pour comprendre ce que se passe.


----------



## Thug Mac (3 Mars 2006)

Ok c cool de voir que j'ai eu ma réponse le jour du dépot de ma question. Je vais voir ce que je peux faire déjà avec ça. Merci! Si par hazard j'ai des question en plus je reposte plus tard Ne me laisser pas de suite tomber. @+


----------



## Thug Mac (3 Mars 2006)

Je suis à moitié combler :
Pour éditer avec Xcode sur mac os x tiger (moi j'ai 10.4.5) c'est bon, pour ça c'est : ouvrir Finder, cliquer sur le disque dur, aller dans le dossier Developer, puis le dossier Applications qui s'y trouve, pour tomber enfin sur Xcode. Mais ma réponse est à moitié satisfaite car pour créer du code C++ il faut faire :
File->New Project->Tool->C++ Tool. 

Mais pour commencer en language C ma question reste toujours entiére&#8230; Car on m'a conseiller de débuter par C pour ensuite évoluer en C++.


----------



## ntx (3 Mars 2006)

Pour le C, ouvre un projet "Standard tool".


----------



## Thug Mac (4 Mars 2006)

Ok c'est bon jusque la, reste juste à trouver un bon tutos 100% mac os X sinon je me contenterai d'un tutos à 50% fait pour mes apps MAC (Xcode).   Encore merci si vous avez d'autre piste pour mon parcourt de petit poucet allez-y et que du solide svp pas de mie de pain  une fois trainer par terre c'est indigeste  Mille merci au personne qui ce donne de la peine pour m'aider (ntx,  beinnn je crois que c tout)


----------



## hopkins (4 Mars 2006)

moi je suis resté attaché aux vertus de l'ancienne école
je te conseille de commencer (et pour un bon bout de temps) par : emacs ou vi + un Makefile que t'auras confectionné à la main
voili, voilou


----------



## Thug Mac (4 Mars 2006)

hopkins a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis resté attaché aux vertus de l'ancienne école
> je te conseille de commencer (et pour un bon bout de temps) par : emacs ou vi + un Makefile que t'auras confectionné à la main
> voili, voilou


 Je les trouves où emacs, vi et makefile???


----------



## hopkins (4 Mars 2006)

Thug Mac a dit:
			
		

> Je les trouves où emacs, vi et makefile???



dans ton mac. Ils t'y attendent 
il te suffit de lancer un terminal et de taper le nom d'une de cas programmes.
chosir emacs ou vi comme éditeur préféré, c'est comme les filles. certains préfèrent les brunes d'autres les blondes (et moi les rousses )
et puis pour compiler ton programme en c, tu peux utiliser gcc (une commande unix) ou bien faire un fichier Makefile et l'éxécuter avec la commande make.
voili voilou


----------

